# Hello from the Netherlands



## carr_friesje (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello folks,

My name is Carolien, 20 years old and i'm from the Netherlands.
At the moment i've got a few mice to breed with:

Some Argente tan's:

Satin(at 4wks)









Spotted/banded (7wks)









Dovetan (7wks)









Orange spotted satin female:









This is a picture of my last litter: Dovetan spotted x Argente tan.










The reason that i'm on this forum is because i'm looking for some nice brindle mice (A^vy)
It seems that I can't get them anywhere in Europe so I have to look further now 

If you have any questions, pm me!


----------

